# With what device do you play your sound for your yard haunt?



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

I use a fairly cheap receiver with decent speakers. Sound tracks are on an MP3 player. My speakers are not waterproof but there are speakers that are made to be out in the weather if you need them.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

DH Installed outdoor speakers in the eaves. 2 in front yard and 2 along driveway. All 4 are connected to a receiver in the house. Super easy attic work. Also play Christmas music at night all during December as a gift to the dog walkers. For Halloween party and for Halloween I use Audacity and dub thunderstorm sounds over my Halloween music.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds easy and reliable. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

@mamadada- Definitely something to consider.... must be extremely convenient!


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

We have a Bluetooth speaker that sits on the porch behind a few decorations. I can't remember what we paid for it, but they still sell it at Sprint. We take it camping, to Fourth of July picnics, sand volleyball, and tennis. It's pretty sturdy and has decent sound quality and range. It's not weatherproof, but our front porch is covered and we haven't had an issue so far. We've also used an old laptop with external speakers


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Goog said:


> We have a Bluetooth speaker that sits on the porch behind a few decorations. I can't remember what we paid for it, but they still sell it at Sprint. We take it camping, to Fourth of July picnics, sand volleyball, and tennis. It's pretty sturdy and has decent sound quality and range. It's not weatherproof, but our front porch is covered and we haven't had an issue so far. We've also used an old laptop with external speakers


Bluetooth is seeming more and more convenient.
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

iPod shuffle (original) with a portable speaker for it from a Playlist in iTunes ^v^ Louder than you'd think. I can also use a prtable CD player with computer speakers or hooked directly into a lightning FX unit.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Fright Zone said:


> iPod shuffle (original) with a portable speaker for it from a Playlist in iTunes ^v^ Louder than you'd think. I can also use a prtable CD player with computer speakers or hooked directly into a lightning FX unit.



Thank you! I like this too... I definitely some old iPods lying around that I'll put to good use!


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Last year I used a Sony 5.2 receiver, long enough speaker wire to run it through from the receiver in the living room to the front porch. Bought some cheap Sony speakers from Goodwill. Then I used an iPod Classic 160GB, hook it up through the USB and made a playlist of Halloween sounds to run a good 4 hours on repeat and shuffle. It seem to do good, scared a lot of small kids cause of the type of sounds I was using. Best device is definitely an old iPod.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

ScarySounds said:


> Last year I used a Sony 5.2 receiver, long enough speaker wire to run it through from the receiver in the living room to the front porch. Bought some cheap Sony speakers from Goodwill. Then I used an iPod Classic 160GB, hook it up through the USB and made a playlist of Halloween sounds to run a good 4 hours on repeat and shuffle. It seem to do good, scared a lot of small kids cause of the type of sounds I was using. Best device is definitely an old iPod.


I dig it.
Thank you!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Mounted speakers are very convenient. Any time I can find a permament solution we do it. May take a little work or $$ in the beginning but wil be worth it in the long run. Our outdoor theater is also permanent.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

mamadada said:


> Mounted speakers are very convenient. Any time I can find a permament solution we do it. May take a little work or $$ in the beginning but wil be worth it in the long run. Our outdoor theater is also permanent.



Definitely.
I dig it.


----------



## smo_ditty (Oct 11, 2015)

Old phones work great as a player. I use an old 90s bookshelf system, and a small wireless indoor/outdoor system from sharper image. I've had the bookshelf system since I was a teen and got the wireless system as a gift. I also like 2.1 computer speaker systems for smaller spaces.


----------



## Nebulosity (Jul 6, 2010)

I have an old CD player, the kind that works with batteries or an AC adapter that plug into some not-too-cheap computer speakers. Or I'll use one of my $5 mp3 players plugged in to the same speakers. I'm on the fence with installing permanent speakers on the porch, I live in a quiet neighborhood where sounds travel so I don't know if I'd use them more than once a year.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm low tech, simple, and reliable with my sound setup. lol I'm using portable MP3 players hooked into two battery powered speakers my older son got from a Pringles promotion that use Pringles cans to resonate the sound, adding bass and volume. Those are mainly used for crow calls since they tend to be a bit tinny sounding. We also drop a speaker wire from a window and run it around to a better quality speaker wrapped in a plastic bag and tucked under our witches dress. This one gets hooked into my older son's stereo system and provides the bubbling cauldron sound effect with more convincing bass that the small Pringles speakers can muster.


----------



## tarpleyg (Oct 28, 2014)

I use guitar amps and iPods. This year I'll need two since I'm am incorporating some thunder and lightning. I put the amp behind the blinds of an open window. Works awesome!


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

I'll use my phone to play halloween stations off Pandora or Spotify. If it's not raining outside I'll sync my phone to a bluetooth speaker that I'll place in my front lawn so it can be easily heard. But if it is raining, I'll bring the speaker inside my garage.


----------



## chaosandhavok (Sep 25, 2015)

I use my phone or my PC to blue toothspeakers. I have found out recently there are some good Midnight syndicate and Nox Arcana albums on prime music. Nice and free if you already have prime.


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

i am going to use my cellphone for the thundestorm background downloaded from amazon music, i will hide my cellphone inside the skull props, so trickers will hear thunders the moment they step in my porch. In addition, i have devil's laugh.


----------



## aviator24 (Aug 26, 2015)

Here is one I used last year from youtube. I just play it off my cell onto a blue tooth speaker. It worked really well.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sabTiYor7vA&list=PL7JU6ok7iZIt6uVcytUj94yurCR_qtWco&index=1
Anyone have any good ones?


----------



## drevilstein (Mar 25, 2014)

I use cheap little cd boomboxes I find at thrift stores.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We use an old CD Boombox out front featuring "This Is Halloween" all night.
For inside, a portable playing the soundtrack from the movie "Sorcerer". REALLY creepy.
For the scares, we use a pair of Bose Wireless speakers with IPods. At Full Volume.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Ran an old boom box from 2000..... ha run it every year..... Play several CD's My favorite is one of horror movie theme songs.......

Just finished with my audio clips. Going with Halloween movie themes for the main track and a second radio which will be setup in the 
back behind the yard will be playing thunder and lightning, no rain. So 2 radios. The main one going off of an IPOD which plugs in to
the radio so it always has power and the second radio playing a cd which is 30 minutes, put the track on one cd 3 times and will
run it on repeat. So audio setup is finished for 2016


----------

